# 1989 chevrolet k1500 charging



## gamesniper (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys I'm new to the sight anyone have charging issues with these trucks at Idle I have battery voltage just above idle have 14.5 volts also when working meyers plow volt Guage goes way low and battery light illuminates .replaced alternator battery test good ck grounds ran cable from alternator to + battery terminal. Ckd draw a on pump motor 150 amps ...any ideas what to ck or fixes
Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You have 12.4 @ idle? 
150 draw on a plow is about right


----------



## gamesniper (Sep 22, 2014)

dieselss;1868106 said:


> You have 12.4 @ idle?
> 150 draw on a plow is about right


Yep 12.4 at Idle. With just a little increase rpm Guage pops up to 14 volts.just put truck together didn't plow yet hope battery stays up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you relying on the factory gauge for all this?


----------



## gamesniper (Sep 22, 2014)

dieselss;1868343 said:


> Are you relying on the factory gauge for all this?


Nope checking with fluke meter at battery and check at alternator wire


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I checked my Honda Civic's charging voltage at the battery with a mulit-meter yesterday as part of an oil and tranny fluid change. I had 13v's with the car off and 14.3 at idle. I think you should see 1-2 volts above normal batter level at idle.


----------



## montec (Nov 12, 2014)

[email protected] idle is low are you going off the battery or off the back pin on the alt? 

I know these trucks are not known to have the highest charging system on them.

Did you replace the Alt with a standard or High output model? Since these are easily swapped from different models over many years it could be, if you are not the original owner, the wrong pulley that is causing it to spin too slow at idle.

Also I know of some that have gone and found an old diesel that had the 2 battery setup and swapped it into their truck in similar years as yours and it makes a huge difference running 2 batteries over one.


----------



## gamesniper (Sep 22, 2014)

montec;1868726 said:


> [email protected] idle is low are you going off the battery or off the back pin on the alt?
> 
> I know these trucks are not known to have the highest charging system on them.
> 
> ...


Yeh not sure got truck used going to alternator shop and see actually how many amps alternator is putting out


----------



## gamesniper (Sep 22, 2014)

Forgot I checked voltage at alternator stud.


----------



## Colonel Monk (Feb 12, 2014)

Have always had problem in our old plow Jeep with battery. Can't run headlights, gumball, and plow motor at the same time. It's a real PITA.

If you're just plowing, might see if you can run a smaller alt pulley so it puts out more at idle/plowing RPM.

There's an ALT that the chevy guys know about from early/mid 90s with high output - can be had at junkyards everywhere for $20 and offer high charge current at low RPM.

Switch to LED plow lights/LED strobe - Regular headlights and incandescent strobe can kill the battery.

Raise your plow less (barely off ground) instead of all the way to the top, and use economy of motion angling - plan ahead a little more. This is how I've dealt with our shoddy setup all these years.

Lastly, buy a $30 float charger and plug in your battery after each use - what I found, is that since I'm constantly running a charging deficit, after 4 or 5 plows, all the sudden I'm out of battery, because I never drive far enough NOT plowing to get the battery charged. I bought a float charger from Harbor Freight and hooked it direct to battery, and now I plug it in every time I'm finished, and start with a fresh battery each time.


----------



## Colonel Monk (Feb 12, 2014)

YO

I looked it up in my email, as a friend and I have been talking about putting one of these in his old Cadillac Hearse.

GM CS-130 alternator. This is the one, there's many out there and they have a great charge curve for slow RPM vehicle use with high charging demands. Simply put, they put out many amps at low RPM.

As I recall, they come with a serpentine pulley but there are regular pulleys available for it if you've got a v-belt setup.

This is probably the permanent solution to your problem.


----------



## Colonel Monk (Feb 12, 2014)

One more thing - you were checking charge voltage, which is all fine and good - but at what charge rate?

Voltage is "pressure" - it simply causes current to flow. Amps are "flow" - so if your current alternator is only 40-60 amps at the RPM you are plowing, you're still killing the battery.

Find one of those CS-130 and you're done playing.


----------



## gamesniper (Sep 22, 2014)

Colonel Monk;1873790 said:


> One more thing - you were checking charge voltage, which is all fine and good - but at what charge rate?
> 
> Voltage is "pressure" - it simply causes
> 
> ...


Thanks guys just got back from alternator shop got redone and works good guy made it charge right away and alot more amps


----------



## Colonel Monk (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool - do you know what he did to improve the charging? I'd like to know for future reference....

Thanks!


----------



## gamesniper (Sep 22, 2014)

Colonel Monk;1873863 said:


> Cool - do you know what he did to improve the charging? I'd like to know for future reference....
> 
> Thanks!


I think he put different diode in and regulator to make charge at idle all the time he said there r different diodes or regulators that will turn on at 1 min 2 min I'll keep this thread posted when the first snow falls


----------



## Colonel Monk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for that info.

Most of finding what you need, is knowing what to call it. Do update us, everyone with an old plow truck needs more juice!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bigger battery might help


----------

